# Las Vegas LINQ (High Roller) Update



## Ron98GT (Nov 7, 2013)

I know there has been periodic discussions about the LINQ ferris-wheel at the Flamingo, so I thought that I'd pass this along from our local news:

http://www.8newsnow.com/story/23897967/first-cabin-fitted-onto-high-roller-observation-wheel

Holy smokes, 28-cars at 22-tons (45,000 lbs) apiece.


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 11, 2013)

We were at the HICV Desert Club last week which is right behind the Linq. woke up Wed morning and the first Cabin was proudly displayed at 12 O'clock on the wheel. Thursday am there were 2 cabins at 3 O'clock and 9 O'clock, Friday am 3 installed at 3, 9.and 12 O'clock    they don't look that big a block away!  RT


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 18, 2013)

Here is a  Link  to a picture taken just a few days ago with 9 of the cabins attatched.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 18, 2013)

We were just talking about it today since you can see it from a street that runs parallel to our home (Viking for locals).  

It's quite the sight with the cars/cabins up on it.


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm excited to see that O'Shea's is reopening!!!  It was the most fun out of all the casinos we visited, part atmosphere and part clientele. I'm sure it's going to be a nicer version of its former self, but I'm looking forward to going back!


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's a picture I took last Friday.  Five cars on the top and 4 or 5 more at the bottom.  We drove by again a couple of days later and there were more cars installed.  We're going back to Las Vegas in January, maybe they will be testing it by then and we can see it in motion.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice picture of the HGVC Flamingo tower in the background.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 22, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Here is a  Link  to a picture taken just a few days ago with 9 of the cabins attatched.


Bill, I think you meant "Linq to a picture..."


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 22, 2013)

You can always linq it this way


----------



## Blues (Nov 27, 2013)

Been watching with great interest.  Today's live cam view looks like there's only 3 cabins left to mount on one side (that we can see, on top), plus presumably a similar number at the bottom that we can't see.  Any guesses about how long they'll test after the cabins are mounted, and hence how long before they open to the public?  I'm wondering if it will be open when I travel there in late January.  I had assumed not, but now I'm seeing a glimmer of hope...

-Bob


----------



## Karen G (Nov 29, 2013)

Great pictures! What is amazing to me is that each car weighs 22 tons and will hold 40 people.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 4, 2013)

*Final Passenger Cabin Now Attached*

And there is a good picture from today's LV Sun with an article on the High Roller. 

Here it is.


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow!!!! 4 to 5 million first year riders expected - the take will approach the GDP of some small island nations!

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Dec 4, 2013)

We'll be there the first week of April. The family will go on if it's ready. I'm 
Scared of heights so I'll stay on the ground.


----------

